# anyone else been told this???



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

had my colonoscopy today...very little inflammation in my rectum which is good...was dx with ulcerative proctitis 2.5 years ago....however, the doc noticed some irritation, didn't mention inflammation, in my distal colon..didn't pinpoint exactly where in my distal...was still out of it when she was talking with me....said it could just be from the prep...anyone else been told this?


----------

